# New to nissan, got some mod questions



## dcletten (Nov 24, 2004)

ok, I personally am a honda owner/tuner, so i dont really know too much bout the modding on a 240sx, but my brother just bought a 1993 240sx se and he wanted me to look for some basic mods for him, so im wondering what are the best setups as far as intakes, header, exhaust, jusut some easy bolt ons, who are the best brands for the car(cheaper if posible, i mean i dont want any nismo shit, just some US market stuff like apexi, dc, greddy, etc.) if you have any suggestions please let me know, thanks

and i know you all hate me now cause i said i own a honda but oh well


----------



## Darkside180sx (Sep 30, 2004)

Check out injen intakes there always good($?), for headers check out obx or hotshot ($?), another easy mod is a high volume Walboro fuel pump it takes like 15 mins to drop in($90.00) . A b&m short shifter makes driving fun too($190.00).As for exhaust I like Apexi and i know for the sr20 it was $420 but for a regular ka i dont know.


----------



## skarpenz (Nov 27, 2004)

how 'bout a GReddy turbo setup


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

bolt ons do jack shat on ka24's. ka24(d)et or sr/ca/rb


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

jeongs quite right, bolt on mods do nothing for KA's( the motor in 240's)

there arent any cheap mods for it, you have to turbo it or swap the motor cause thats the only way youll get power


----------



## dcletten (Nov 24, 2004)

i know the ka is the motor thats in it, im not that dumb, i just dont know too much bout modding them, and my brother isnt interested in that much power, he is one of those show/sound/no go type of ppl, im just tryin to figure out if he could actually get anything out of if, thats all, and when you say no power what u talkin? 5hp for the whole I/H/E setup?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Yeah, just about. If he wants all show and no go, then the 240sx is a bad car for him because most people like us on these boards would throw rocks at him.


----------



## dcletten (Nov 24, 2004)

no its just that he doesnt know much about cars, im workin with him tho, i just dont know too much bout nissans, so im workin on it, what would be the best motor to put in there, and possibly turbo? and aprox how much and how hard to swap?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Really depends on what you want to do with the car. The most practical swaps (going from easiest to most difficult IMO): KA-T(You already have the engine, just add turbo), SR20DET(s13 and s14)/CA18DET, RB20DET, RB25DET,SR20DET(s15), RB26DETT. The price goes up with that list as well(for the most part)


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

if you are not looking for big power then do the basics port polish new cams , tuned ecu, Jim Wolf Technologys is a place to look for cams and just about anything nissan. Header and exaughst and CAI for cool points. and a LSD from a 300zx and if you decide to go turbo then most of this will help there to.


----------



## dcletten (Nov 24, 2004)

ok, whats the url for the jim wolf website? and will the cams make the car have a bad idle, cause this is his daily driver and i dont wanna do anything to it thatll make it run like shit unless he's on it. aprox how much is the RB26DETT? how hard is it to swap? and whats it out of? and what could possibly be gotten out of a ka, hp wise, and is it really worth puttin money into or is it just better off swappin then turboin the swap? he's obsessed with turbo


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

KA is pretty much worthless with out turbo or massive amounts of money. the RB26 is not worth it unless you have a lot of money and time. stick to the other 2 rb's if you want some 6 cyl action. Its from a R32-R34 GT-R btw.


----------



## Marblecake (Jun 19, 2004)

SR is the most cost effective way to go. Parts are always available and alot more of them aswell from different manufacturers. You will not have the out of the box power as some of the other options but its a great start.


----------



## dcletten (Nov 24, 2004)

how hard is it to swap, cuase im gonna end up doin it in our garage. is it a direct bolt in or does it need custom mounts?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Marblecake said:


> SR is the most cost effective way to go. Parts are always available and alot more of them aswell from different manufacturers. You will not have the out of the box power as some of the other options but its a great start.


but remember its not smog legal so you will nedd to find an illegal way around the smog tests. and for some that just isnt worth the swap. i have read many times here in the 240 section the ka24de is a pretty strong little engine if built right. i have seen other argue their brains out that it can be just as good or close to being just as good


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Smog will only be a problem depending on which part of the US he is in. If you're in Cali then meh! And its not the Actual smogging that you will fail because Ive seen them pass before. Its the Visual Inspection. Yes the KA can and will be a monster if done correctly. But it will be more expensive than a stock SR swap.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> Yes the KA can and will be a monster if done correctly. But it will be more expensive than a stock SR swap.


i completly agree, but it may save alot of headaches therefore worth the extra money to some :cheers:


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

dcletten said:


> how hard is it to swap, cuase im gonna end up doin it in our garage. is it a direct bolt in or does it need custom mounts?


If you get a front clip you will have a perfect blueprint right in front of you. Depending on the swap you get, will custom parts be needed. SR, CA and KA are direct bolt-in (91+ 240sx), wiring nightmares if you have never done a swap before. RB series engines will require modification.


----------



## Marblecake (Jun 19, 2004)

Doesnt Cali have a visual test before they even throw it on the smog machine.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i forget the name of the company but i belive it is some where out west (mid or cali?) that you can send your harness and the source engines harness and they will splice them together, thus saving you from hours of anger enduced headaches, also you will know this are done right :cheers: i read about it in one of my scc mags (the only good tuner mag other than turbo)


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

A visual test can be given at any time... Even Durring a pull over...


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

I was under the impression(from the consitution  ) that they cannot perform a search or seizure without a warrant.


----------



## Marblecake (Jun 19, 2004)

In Cali I know they can pretty much do what they want. My friend keeps his carb legal paper with him. I know greddy is ok in cali. Not sure what other brands. I also think you cant go over 90dB with exhaust. Also if you do not have a aem intake and its just like a filter they can take your car. Cali is a car builders nightmare.


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

I dunno what KAs you guys been driving but the KA24DE responds very well to intake and exhaust mods!!! wtf!?


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Kato said:


> I dunno what KAs you guys been driving but the KA24DE responds very well to intake and exhaust mods!!! wtf!?


I agree...I have an injen short ram intake it the KA24DE loves it! KA's are more modable that people think...just look around...

My sugestion for Intake=Injen
Exhaust=Apexi, Tanabe


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

man you all are spoiled lol i have a ga16 and i drove a friends s13 a few weeks ago..... :jawdrop: i was floored (literaly :thumbup: the whole time) and this was only the ka-e! .........i wish i bought that car *sigh*


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

I don't want this to drag out into another argument, so I will just pretend I didn't hear those KA comments. :cheers: 

But as for I/H/E, if he's going for all show and no go. Then simply find the most expsensive ones and buy them, ones that match the color of his car. I/H/E will yield very little additional power to a KA, especially if it's aged. IMHO not worth the money, that money could be spent on better brake pads or replacing worn bushings.

FYI, as you may have already realised the 240sx community as a whole generally doesn't take to kindly to people turning their beloved vechiles into carpet queens. So at car shows he's probably just going to attract a lot of attention from Honda people and once they come over to the car they are going to ask relentlessly why he didn't swap in an SR. So if he really wants a show car might be best to go with an SR.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> I was under the impression(from the consitution  ) that they cannot perform a search or seizure without a warrant.


They can search If you say yes. They can also search if there is a Cause to search.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> They can also search if there is a Cause to search.


which would be you saying "NO" so there is no point really of saying no :thumbdwn:


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Haha... Never thought of that! But, no... they need a better reason... Engine doesen't sound legal, checking if there's drugs under the hood, they smell dead bodies coming out the exhaust.... crap like that!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> Haha... Never thought of that! But, no... they need a better reason... Engine doesen't sound legal, checking if there's drugs under the hood, they smell dead bodies coming out the exhaust.... crap like that!


well yea they will just make up an excuse on the fly but if you say no then they know somethins up there reason could be because of "suspision of illegal activities" or some shit like that........if they want to they will simple as that, sorry to steal anyone's thunder but that is how its was/is/will be


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

They need probable cause in order to get a warrant, then they can search. I am almost positive.


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

Import Tuner Power Pages 240sx test:

S14 KA24DE 
stock baseline: 
129.7hp 144.9 ft/lbs

after only intake, pulleys and exhaust:
143.2hp 158.0 ft/lbs

http://www.importtuner.com/tech/0210it_powerpages/

*Overall increase of 20hp @6300rpm* at the top end, which is where the stock KA lacks.

I dunno...sounds pretty impressive to me...The numbers speak for themselves. The larger displacement KA is very restricted by the stock intake and exhaust systems. The 5zigen exhaust they tested is only 60.5mm, believe all the backpressure/turbo/NA BS you want...but the larger 2.4L KA specifically will benefit even more from a 80mm exhaust...

As far as older motors go, as long has everything is in good working order they're fine. Have you heard of carbon build up in older engines? = higher compression...I've driven and rode in many S13s which were freaky fast for a stock KA...


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

^^ mine is slow as hell. fix it for me


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Thank you Kato...and that's the s14...the s13 comes stock with 155 hp correct...just look at the right companies...don't get me wrong I know that the sr kicks ass and then some, but the ka isn't the worst engine out there...


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

The 155hp rating is not RWHP, which is what a dyno usually measures...So the dyno info I posted would be fairly accurate for S13, also...


----------

